# Blizzard is here!



## Blizzard (Sep 10, 2018)

Well picked up my M3 on Sep 7th, and already put on over 2k in about a month.
I had booked the car online on the day when they opened up online reservations, So it was a long long wait, but well worth it. Never considered pulling out my deposit during the two+ years of wait.
Here are some picture...enjoy!


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Love the white, congrats!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Beautiful congrats


----------

